# Duece has a twin sister ....



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Lolll Poor boy doesn't even know mom is making fun of him .......


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

OMG no way! It's the long lost sister of Duece Duece! Duecey Duke! :rofl:


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Awww. She's so cute! lol.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Oh shes beautiful  hehehe


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Loll ... The kids said I was dead wrong and that I did him real dirty posting it on the internet ... but he was being nosey knocking over my grooming bows sooooooo plus I'm tryin to entertain myself before tomorrows flight sighz...... loll

Thinkn Ima post it in the smile thread lol


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Get wasted and sleep thru the flight


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LMAO oh man that's funny  Ryan told be I was wrong for the pics of Marley and Dosia with flowers on


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Lol Krystal , poor dogs are the butt of your jokes and still love us hahaha

I am Holly !! lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LOL They have no clue


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Psssst, I can still see his dingle lol. Such a cutie.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Oh man he forgot to tuck lolllll


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

DueceAddicTed said:


> Oh man he forgot to tuck lolllll


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW
so cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Loll Megan I love that pic I think Ima use it as my phone screen saver lol


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

aww she's gorgeous 
We need some inbred puppies.
sell them for 3 grand.
lol

And I hear duct tape works good for tucking lol


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

Awww, How could you do that to him?!?!? You are such a mean owner. Duece should be taken away from such a mean, nasty owner like you and come live with me and Nubs. 
*Quickly hides the photos of Nubs in hats, antlers, and bunny ears*
Yeah... That's what he said he wanted to do... yup yup...


DueceAddicTed said:


> Oh man he forgot to tuck lolllll


:rofl:


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

dead wrong...lol


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

thats so mean.


----------



## rednose_momma (Mar 16, 2010)

sadly he looks like he couldnt be happier!!!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

ROFLMAO!! OMG Ronnie!! Great way to start the day!! Thanks for that! You shoulda made that the official Mother's Day card for GP!! Lol @ the duct tape! WOW!


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

Awwww he is such a cutie, He look like he was having a BALL.... hehehehe 
Happy WooF Mother WooF Day!!!


----------



## duece40sx (Dec 12, 2009)

hahahahaha this is so funny


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

loll he is always happy givin mom a laugh loll


----------



## KnineGuy (Mar 14, 2009)

DueceAddicTed said:


> Lolll Poor boy doesn't even know mom is making fun of him .......


if he got mad at me for the poo video he must be hatein on you hard for this...lol


----------

